# Pawleys Island



## runincode (Apr 23, 2010)

Anything going on at Pawleys Island south end fishing wise? Heard they were doing the beach renourishing thing. Thought I may come down around Oct 20th. Any info would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Mi Brent (Jun 3, 2017)

*Park still closed*



runincode said:


> Anything going on at Pawleys Island south end fishing wise? Heard they were doing the beach renourishing thing. Thought I may come down around Oct 20th. Any info would be appreciated. Thanks!


I was there a few days ago and there is a lot of equipment and sand in the parking lot. The park is closed and probably will be for some time. Pawleys had a lot of docks damaged from the hurricane and a lot of sand over the road.
Brent


----------



## runincode (Apr 23, 2010)

Mi Brent said:


> I was there a few days ago and there is a lot of equipment and sand in the parking lot. The park is closed and probably will be for some time. Pawleys had a lot of docks damaged from the hurricane and a lot of sand over the road.
> Brent


Thank you! We were planning on staying about 200 yds. north of the south parking lot. If I understand right, they only run the equipment on the beach during low tide.


----------

